# Remote coding position



## jkuy50 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am CPC and CPC-H and am interested in a remote coding position. Are there any other certifications that would  aid me in achieving that goal.  Does anyone have experience in this area they they would share. Thanks


----------



## cordelia (Jun 25, 2014)

Its more about experience than certifications. What areas of coding is your experience in?


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## jkuy50 (Jun 25, 2014)

5 years anesthesia
8 years Orthopaedics 
1 year neurology


----------



## tbranch (Jun 25, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## jkuy50 (Jun 25, 2014)

Colorado


----------



## tbranch (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok, we have a position open but it requires you to come to the office 1 day a week but it's in Georgia.


----------



## cegan2 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Remote Coding*

I am desperately looking for a remote coding position which I can fill as soon as possible. I have 7 years' experience with Podiatry. I am experienced in E/M coding, Inpatient and Outpatient coding. My ability to code is top skill, and I feel I will pass a proficiency exam with high remarks. 

Please does anyone have any forwarding information how I may speed up the process of employment? I know the jobs are out there, I just need help to become hired. 

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!

Christine


----------



## cordelia (Jun 27, 2014)

jkuy50 said:


> 5 years anesthesia
> 8 years Orthopaedics
> 1 year neurology



Have you looked into Aviacode? I seem to recall they had a remote anesthseia coding position.


----------



## jackiemal (Jun 28, 2014)

*Remote coding*

I was just looking into this as well. I have found some companies that say they are reputable.  Aviacode, LexiCode, The Coding Network, and Accent US.  There were more but those are the ones that I had time to look at.  I found them on about.com.


----------



## jschmutz (Oct 14, 2014)

cegan2 said:


> I am desperately looking for a remote coding position which I can fill as soon as possible. I have 7 years' experience with Podiatry. I am experienced in E/M coding, Inpatient and Outpatient coding. My ability to code is top skill, and I feel I will pass a proficiency exam with high remarks.
> 
> Please does anyone have any forwarding information how I may speed up the process of employment? I know the jobs are out there, I just need help to become hired.
> 
> ...


Christine,

Do you have Family Medicine E/M experience or HCC experience?  If so, please apply here:  http://www.aviacode.com/index.php?ccmsPage=1&page_id=2228&cc=show&id=4340345


----------

